# Tobacco w/ a good rum flavor?



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Looking for one of these to give a try... but would like there to be a noticeable rum flavor to it. If anyone wants to point me in the right direction, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

3 blends come to mind right away when you mention rum flavour: Samuel Gawith Navy Flake is at the top of the list, Cornell & Dhiel Afterhours, and McClelland navy cavendish.


----------



## d.o. (Sep 11, 2008)

Whatever you do, pair it up with some Santa Teresa 1796 Solera Reserve rum-- best cigar rum under 50 bucks, hands down.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Jul 14, 2008)

You might try *Gwaith & Hoggarth Rum Flake*


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Doc Holiday said:


> You might try *Gwaith & Hoggarth Rum Flake*


I forgot about that one. But honestly I could taste no rum when I smoked it. I tastes like a milder version of GH Ennerdale which to this smoker is very soapy. I find SG to be the superior blender.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Jul 14, 2008)

Alyks said:


> I forgot about that one. But honestly I could taste no rum when I smoked it. I tastes like a milder version of GH Ennerdale which to this smoker is very soapy. I find SG to be the superior blender.


I happen to thing SG is better too, but I was just trying to offer some "rum". I know some people really like it. We're all different I guess.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I enjoy Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake a lot


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

d.o. said:


> Whatever you do, pair it up with some Santa Teresa 1796 Solera Reserve rum-- best cigar rum under 50 bucks, hands down.


Heck yeah! A guy my wife worked with was from Venezuela and he brought me a case of the stuff after one of his visits home. Sadly I'm down to my last bottle.

And I'll second the Samuel Gawith Navy Flake -- you can actually taste some rum flavoring and it's cheap to boot.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I second the McClelland Navy Cavendish and the PS Luxury Navy Flake.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone have any experience w/ Macbaren's Navy Flake?


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

Vrbas said:


> Anyone have any experience w/ Macbaren's Navy Flake?


Many people like it, but I find it burns hot and lacks flavor. Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake is, in my opinion, a far superior tobacco. I would never wish to run out of LNF.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

BlackDog said:


> Many people like it, but I find it burns hot and lacks flavor. Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake is, in my opinion, a far superior tobacco. I would never wish to run out of LNF.


Noted. I'm looking for a strong rum flavored tobacco. I'm reading reviews on a number of them that say there is a subtle rum flavor and i'm hoping to find a more full one. Not like get-me-tipsy full, but a noticeable flavor.

Also, if i'm looking to sweeten a pipe w/ rum (as i hear many do w/ whiskey), would you recommend a specific type? I would assume Parrot Bay Coconut Rum won't be cutting it, though I wouldn't mind experimenting.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> Anyone have any experience w/ Macbaren's Navy Flake?


I've smoked Navy Flake and am currently working on a tin of Navy Mixture. Blah, blah. They're bland. I much prefer Plumcake but some tins bite. You could try spritzing your own choice of dried tobacco with rum. I've heard that works very well.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a couple of ounces left of a house Rum blend from The Briar Shoppe in Houston. Very noticable flavor. I've yet to try a tinned variety.


----------

